# 6800LE artifact scanning!!! HELP!



## Punisher! (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi! I have an AOpen 6800LE 128 MB DDR1 with latest forceware beta by NVIDIA.

I use ATI Tool to scan for artifacts but it finds "one" artifact every about 10 minutes even @ default (with all driver settings).

I have tried "Artifact Tester" and it doesn't find any artifact.

I tried to find out where it is but I didn't see anything strange on the cube. 

Is it a program "bug" or have I to send my card to RMA?

Thanks. Bye!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 7, 2005)

Guess why it's called ATItool... Only works for ATI.

I'm suprised ATItool even boots, it BSOD's on my card.


----------



## Punisher! (Mar 7, 2005)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> Guess why it's called ATItool... Only works for ATI.
> 
> I'm suprised ATItool even boots, it BSOD's on my card.


Nope... artifact testing works with NVIDIA Card too. Solved it with Wizzard. Just a problem of the new scanning method. With old no errors.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 7, 2005)

W1z just confirmed that, doesn't work for me though 
Knowing him it'll be fixed soon enough.

Anyway 1 artifact every now and then, did you unlock your card? I know my unlocked 9500 gives some occasional ones because of bad pipes, even though you'll never see those artifacts.

Once I get ATItool scanning on my card I can check if I get the same problem.


----------



## Punisher! (Mar 8, 2005)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> W1z just confirmed that, doesn't work for me though
> Knowing him it'll be fixed soon enough.
> 
> Anyway 1 artifact every now and then, did you unlock your card? I know my unlocked 9500 gives some occasional ones because of bad pipes, even though you'll never see those artifacts.
> ...



I don't think pipes are bad... and for one artifact every about 10 minutes I can't send the card to RMA... (with old scanning method no one).


----------

